# sintra board as perch



## aldrin2344 (Feb 25, 2014)

Hi...does anyone have experience in using sinstra board as perch


----------



## Shadybug Lofts (Mar 13, 2010)

I don't but I don't know why it wouldn't work. It's weather proof so you could use the thinner sheets as a laminate or use the thicker for the sides on y perches.


----------

